
You Need a (Different) Budget - projproj
https://www.spendweek.com/blog/you-need-a-different-budget/
======
projproj
Hello. I'd be very interested to hear your advice on this spend-tracking
system. My goal was not to build something that keeps track of your assets and
bank balances (YNAB) but to just spend less money. Thanks for taking a look!

